# How many deer can you fit in a 4l (1 gal) ice-cream bucket?



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2014)

Two apparently.


----------



## runnah (Dec 30, 2014)

Really? Looks likes you could fit several hundred bucks in that bucket.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 30, 2014)

I thought it read "how many *beers* can you fit in a 1 gallon bucket?". 

this is cuter tho.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 30, 2014)

runnah said:


> Really? Looks likes you could fit several hundred bucks in that bucket.



several hundred bucks?
thats a lotta doe.


----------



## runnah (Dec 30, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Looks likes you could fit several hundred bucks in that bucket.
> ...



One more joke like that and I am going to get a knife and stag you.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 30, 2014)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...




oh deer!
i better hoof it out of here!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2014)

Great... apparently you can't ban other mods!


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2014)

Mod fight!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2014)

Now I've herd it all.

Nice shot!


----------



## purpleroan (Dec 30, 2014)

I just joined the forums and I have to say the comments on this post are cracking me up already!! But puns put aside, it is a great shot!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice shot.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Dec 31, 2014)

That's so cute!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 31, 2014)

You have a lot of people fawning over this one....


----------



## kundalini (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks like they're in a rut.







Now I'm gonna white-tail it outta here before I get in trouble.......


----------



## qleak (Dec 31, 2014)

Out of curiosity which gallon do they use in BC for ice cream? It looks like an imperial gallon to me 

We typically use the imperial gallon ~4.5L in Ohio ( I usually refer to this as 5 quarts instead of using liters). But the US gallon is closer to 4L at ~3.8L. So which is it?


----------



## baturn (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice catch, John.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2014)

qleak said:


> Out of curiosity which gallon do they use in BC for ice cream? It looks like an imperial gallon to me
> 
> We typically use the imperial gallon ~4.5L in Ohio ( I usually refer to this as 5 quarts instead of using liters). But the US gallon is closer to 4L at ~3.8L. So which is it?


It's supposed to be the imperial gallon, however like everything that's downsized, it's now around 4l.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2014)

baturn said:


> Nice catch, John.


Thanks Brian!


----------



## Designer (Dec 31, 2014)

Our ice cream pails contain 4 quarts and one pint.  I have no idea why.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 31, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Looks likes you could fit several hundred bucks in that bucket.
> ...



OH DEAR!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2014)

Designer said:


> Our ice cream pails contain 4 quarts and one pint.  I have no idea why.


Isn't more ice-cream always better?


----------



## kundalini (Dec 31, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Isn't more ice-cream always better?


Have you ever added bacon crumbles to vanilla ice cream?  Even more better.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 31, 2014)

kundalini said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't more ice-cream always better?
> ...



In replacement of peanuts on a drumstick.  Yumm nom nom


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2014)

kundalini said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't more ice-cream always better?
> ...


Bacon makes EVERYTHING better!


----------



## Designer (Dec 31, 2014)

Speaking of ice cream, wifey made molasses-ginger cookies and we crumble them on top of vanilla ice cream.  Pretty good, but not as good as extra dark chocolate syrup.


----------



## qleak (Dec 31, 2014)

Designer said:


> Our ice cream pails contain 4 quarts and one pint.  I have no idea why.



That's odd I worked in the frozen foods section of a Hy-Vee for years and we always had imperial gallons (1.25 US gallons). Yes, I'm from iowa


----------



## qleak (Dec 31, 2014)

qleak said:


> That's odd I worked in the frozen foods section of a Hy-Vee for years and we always had imperial gallons (1.25 US gallons). Yes, I'm from iowa



What I should have added...

Perhaps they are trying to reduce the deer population by decreasing ice cream sales


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 1, 2015)

Quarts & pints - which ones?

Canadian (Imperial): quart 40 oz, pint 20 oz.

US quart 32 oz, pint 16 oz. 

This can have consequences when one does not know which is used, say in a recipe.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 1, 2015)

Love that shot, but you know I think we can one up it.  Ok, so we need a bunch of deer feed, and a volkswagon.. lol


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Quarts & pints - which ones?
> 
> Canadian (Imperial): quart 40 oz, pint 20 oz.
> 
> ...


That's easy Ron, if it's a good ingredient such as bacon, whipping-cream, gravy or butter, you use the Canadian measurement.  If it's vegetables, or something similarly yucky, us the US measurement.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 1, 2015)

I swore I commented on this the other day! Must be loosing my mind. I love this shot. Reminds me (for some strange reason) Of lady and the tramp when they share the spaghetti. Sharing food=love right?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> ... Sharing food=love right?


Or a fork in the forehead if you put your meat-hooks anywhere NEAR my pasta!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 1, 2015)

tirediron said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > ... Sharing food=love right?
> ...



MMMM! Life doesn't get much better than pasta! Spicy sausage ragu anyone???


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


Yes please.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 1, 2015)

tirediron said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


I'll Make it for you next time you come over. Until then, all I can offer is the recipe.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 1, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


Sounds good.  I promise we won't stay forever.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 1, 2015)

snowbear said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


You might change your mind once you find the beer fridge and taste the food. ;-) Better forward you the recipe.


----------

